

Show HN: Peer-to-peer camera, drone, and GoPro rentals - derwiki
https://www.cameralends.com?utm_source=hn

======
derwiki
We launched our service on HN in spring '13, but have refined and rebuilt most
of the site since then -- paying particular attention to the issues surfaced
in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6161116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6161116)

What can be improved upon?

------
jpetersonmn
Love it! Sent an email to all my photog friends to check it out.

~~~
derwiki
Thanks!

